# 8n pto question



## Mrhankey65 (Jul 11, 2016)

I just installed a rebuild kit on my 8n hydraulic pump and am having a very frustrating time trying to get the pto shaft reinstalled. When the brass pto bushing at the rear of the pump is in place I cannot get the shaft to insert all the way. With the bushing out of the pump, the shaft goes in fine, when I put the bushing back in place it causes the shaft to be nearly impossible to insert fully. I finally got the shaft in place and the bushing partially in the pump base but it was causing to much tension on the shaft. Anyone dealt with this before and have any tips or advice to get this damn pto shaft reinstalled properly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mrhankey, welcome to the forum.

Your PTO shaft may have a slight bend in it, or perhaps an irregularity that you cannot see. You might try taking it to a machine shop for checking if it is true.

Or maybe the pump needs some shims? Check with your local dealership.


----------

